# Small Batch COTM club



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Just got an email from small Batch about there new COTM club. Is anybody planning on signing up for this? I did as I'm a big fan of Small Batch. You can cancel at any time so I figured why not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> Just got an email from small Batch about there new COTM club. Is anybody planning on signing up for this? I did as I'm a big fan of Small Batch. You can cancel at any time so I figured why not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The mystery certainly is alluring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Already sold out!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Should be a good one!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

I agree with Jack ^. If I were to do a COTM club with anyone, Small Batch would be top of my very short list. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing the first HIT!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

If it was not already sold out I would have not been able to resist. Yes please post what you get. I bet there will be some awesome stuff for the first month.


----------



## justncredibl3 (Jul 3, 2016)

Damn! I missed it! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

I'll let you guys know. They should be shipping my first order out tomorrow according to there email. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

I did get in on this. I have had no desire to do a COTM but with SBC I figured I had to give it a go. 

Looking forward to seeing what comes...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

StillPuffin said:


> I did get in on this. I have had no desire to do a COTM but with SBC I figured I had to give it a go.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what comes...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had no desire to get on a COTM either but with small batch you gotta think it'll be pretty good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

First order received from the COTM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Bears (Jan 5, 2017)

That look pretty dam good to me, good sir. Looks like it just might have been worth it.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> First order received from the COTM.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you got money's worth out of that subscription from the looks of it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> I think you got money's worth out of that subscription from the looks of it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah and it got here super fast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

They're all new to me. I've had the Aquitaine but not the Neanderthal. I really like the Aquitaine, I've heard good things about the warped but the davidoff and la barbs I have no idea about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> First order received from the COTM.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude! Now that's the way a COTM club should look. Really cool assortment of quality sticks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

bobbya08 said:


> First order received from the COTM.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep us updated on future shipments..hope they don't let quality slide like most.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Keep us updated on future shipments..hope they don't let quality slide like most.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I will definetly do that, if they keep sending stuff like this I won't complain one bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

bobbya08 said:


> I will definetly do that, if they keep sending stuff like this I won't complain one bit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may join if they keep sending $hit like that. Nice

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I may join if they keep sending $hit like that. Nice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I'm really tempted to fire up that corto tonight even though I know I should wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

bobbya08 said:


> First order received from the COTM.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Truly a great bunch of sticks. WOW is all I can say about that. I'd be happy were I you.


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

StillPuffin said:


> I did get in on this. I have had no desire to do a COTM but with SBC I figured I had to give it a go.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what comes...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you by chance receive your order today also?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I may join if they keep sending $hit like that. Nice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Exactly what I was thinking but they are sold out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> Did you by chance receive your order today also?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I sure did. Was the exact same even in vitola. I've had the warped corto before but the others will be new to me. Looking forward to giving the Neanderthal a go as I really like the other RC offerings.

I feel like my money was well spent for this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Suppose these are all ready to smoke rott, or is some rest prudent?


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

This month's drop just landed....


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

StillPuffin said:


> This month's drop just landed....


Still waiting on mine. At least now I know what to expect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> Still waiting on mine. At least now I know what to expect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed, now you know which is good because when I first opened the box I thought something was missing and was very confused. Wasn't expecting just two smokes and didn't really understand until making my way through their crazy awesome packing.

:vs_laugh:


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

StillPuffin said:


> Indeed, now you know which is good because when I first opened the box I thought something was missing and was very confused. Wasn't expecting just two smokes and didn't really understand until making my way through their crazy awesome packing.
> 
> :vs_laugh:


Those are some pricey sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blknyt (Oct 11, 2012)

I joined a COTM program with a major online cigar company and only received lousy, over-valued cigars. It was also hard to get out of the program, and I constantly got follow-up sales calls. I swore I'd never do that again. That was until Small Batch started one...


Wow. What great value and fantastic cigars. I think they went over-the-top with the most recent Padron 50th anni and the Zino Platinum Salomone. And just in time for Father's Day!!


These guys are good...really good!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I know it's closed, but what are the monthly dues?

May be they'll open up, for a few new members, now and then, in the future.


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

It's $50 a month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kitchenwarrior (Jun 13, 2017)

Maybe I'll get in on it if they open it up for us again that looks pretty nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adriette (May 24, 2017)

I got an email back from "Andrew" at SB. He said the next opening will be by 7/31. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _stormin_ (Jun 25, 2017)

Andrew has had a pair of solid months. First months sticks were a great selections and while I was kinda shocked at only two sticks in the second shipment, I was even more shocked when I saw what they were. Never in my life would I have expected a Padron 50th or a Zino Platinum Salamone in a COTM club of any kind. I can't wait to see what July's shipment brings.

I'll admit, were it not for the limited nature of his COTM, I would buy two spots.


----------



## vinonut (Sep 7, 2016)

I do love them. That said, a $67 order along with $37 in tax is a major bummer. It's a real shame what this is doing to CA cigar sales.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

vinonut said:


> I do love them. That said, a $67 order along with $37 in tax is a major bummer. It's a real shame what this is doing to CA cigar sales.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


:kicknuts: Damn CA! Get out now while you can! Lol. Love it here in the South East USA....I mean "Merica"!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Did anyone get there order yet for this month? I'm out of town for work so I'm curious what they sent this time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

@Mike2147 here are some past shipping for the SB club

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

JtAv8tor said:


> @Mike2147 here are some past shipping for the SB club
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks brother


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

Davidoff golf scorecard
Warped lirio rojo 
Crowned Heads led calveras 
Viaje Junto 
PG symphony 20th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Dangit...I need to get a slot for this...never saw an email that it was open again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

StillPuffin said:


> Davidoff golf scorecard
> Warped lirio rojo
> Crowned Heads led calveras
> Viaje Junto
> ...


Very nice. Thanks for posting now I know what I have to look forward to when I get back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _stormin_ (Jun 25, 2017)

Very curious to give the PG a shot in a little bit. This always makes me want to break my "months rest" policies. (Heck, six or more for boxes)

Another great month for SBCs COTM.

He did put up a "leftovers" item for any remaining packs. I have added a "notify me" to snap up the leftovers.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

_stormin_ said:


> Very curious to give the PG a shot in a little bit. This always makes me want to break my "months rest" policies. (Heck, six or more for boxes)
> 
> Another great month for SBCs COTM.
> 
> He did put up a "leftovers" item for any remaining packs. I have added a "notify me" to snap up the leftovers.


The PG Symphony 20 is in my top 5 all time favorites. An amazing cigar, but it needs time, when you know that they are newly issued, they need a year, but if they've been out there for awhile, give it a shot! If it's on, really on, the first 1/4" can be overwhelming, but it quickly settles down.


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

COTM Update. Crazy load of sticks this month...


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

StillPuffin said:


> COTM Update. Crazy load of sticks this month...


I got to sign up if I'm ever able when a slot owns up. Some nice smokes there.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Damn at the rate this is going nobody will ever give up their spot...lmao I am with you Nick and waiting for one to open up.


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

StillPuffin said:


> COTM Update. Crazy load of sticks this month...


Sweet can't wait to get mine now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> Sweet can't wait to get mine now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you just taught me the meaning of 2 words today.. Jealousy, and envy. Lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> I think you just taught me the meaning of 2 words today.. Jealousy, and envy. Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I really like this COTM club. It's been great so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Great? Did you see this months shipment? lmao that is easily 100 bucks of smokes, for 50 membership. 


Great is what you say when you get the last of the orange juice, great is when you don't have to do the dishes because the wife feels like letting you relax for the night...


this COTM is FLIPPIN AWESOME....now just to get a spot....and to think I didn't sign up at first when there was spots because I have never had luck with any COTM clubs...


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Got mine today too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishfuente (Aug 13, 2017)

I just signed up today spots are currently open


----------



## TankSD13 (Jun 13, 2017)

How do you sign up? I can't find a link or section on their site.


----------



## TankSD13 (Jun 13, 2017)

TankSD13 said:


> How do you sign up? I can't find a link or section on their site.


NM found it. Sold out already:frown2:


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

I wanted in on this so badly when first offered.

Now with the new CA Tax, it would be $71/mo for me.
@TankSD13 , here's a link; https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/sbc-cotm-club


----------



## Irishfuente (Aug 13, 2017)

Anybody else excited to get their new shipment today???

Hope it has some nice goodies!

be intresting to compare with group 1


----------



## Rusty Nail (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm waiting patiently.................


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Mine has been delivered but....I am stuck at work


----------



## Irishfuente (Aug 13, 2017)

Here is first shipment of cotm part 2

1. Davidoff anniversary 2016
2.la madrina
3.serino 20th anniversary maduro
4. Chogui heartbreaker
5. Illusione singulare
6 black works bondock
7.midnight express sabotage


----------



## TankSD13 (Jun 13, 2017)

Irishfuente said:


> Here is first shipment of cotm part 2
> 
> 1. Davidoff anniversary 2016
> 2.la madrina
> ...


My FOMO is in high gear!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Bam!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

So glad I landed a spot for v2.0 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishfuente (Aug 13, 2017)

Has anyone smoked any of these sticks? Im pretty excited


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Irishfuente said:


> Has anyone smoked any of these sticks? Im pretty excited


Illusione is the only one I have had before out of these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Irishfuente (Aug 13, 2017)

Illusione is the only one I have had before out of these 

Thoughts?


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Irishfuente said:


> Illusione is the only one I have had before out of these
> 
> Thoughts?


I have never had a bad illusione and the singularity is always a pleasure they are often sold out rather quickly as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony Costa (Dec 17, 2016)

i was able to join as well. Got mine today:
1 x Chogui Heart Breaker
1 x Boondock Saints Robusto
1 x Illusione Singulare Kadosh
1 x Dapper Cigar Co. La Madrina Corona Gorda
1 x Davidoff Maxamar 15th Anniversary (also known as Anniversary 2016)
1 x Serino Royale Maduro XX Belicoso 
1 x Caldwell Midnight Express Lancero

not too shabby!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

So jealous!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> So jealous!


Can you not sign up with an out of state address and have them re shipped ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Can you not sign up with an out of state address and have them re shipped ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It could be done, but I wouldn't put that burden on anyone. A once in a while purchase is one thing, but a reoccurring shipment could be a pita.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> It could be done, but I wouldn't put that burden on anyone. A once in a while purchase is one thing, but a reoccurring shipment could be a pita.


Wouldn't be that hard at all, nor a burden let me know..


----------



## Rusty Nail (Jan 17, 2017)

Got mine today, i have no experience with any of these so it should be fun!


----------



## _stormin_ (Jun 25, 2017)

Mine are being held until my return from China... While I know I will smoke well on the trip, I'm excited for when I return home too.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

You all can also get in on the Fine Ash Cigar monthly club.... it's on the same level. This was this months for $35...not trying to thread jack









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> You all can also get in on the Fine Ash Cigar monthly club.... it's on the same level. This was this months for $35...not trying to thread jack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Well worth 35


----------



## Irishfuente (Aug 13, 2017)

A zino platinum and a davidoff golf scorecard. Wow


----------



## _stormin_ (Jun 25, 2017)

Irishfuente said:


> A zino platinum and a davidoff golf scorecard. Wow


Mine ten days later was a different mix!


----------



## Rusty Nail (Jan 17, 2017)

_stormin_ said:


> Mine ten days later was a different mix!


I'm curious to know which ones you recieved, I'm due at the end of the month and I suspect that they will be different.


----------



## _stormin_ (Jun 25, 2017)

Rusty Nail said:


> I'm curious to know which ones you recieved, I'm due at the end of the month and I suspect that they will be different.


Mix is:
Zino Davidoff 100th Robusto
Powstaine Broadleaf Robusto
BLK Green Hornet
Foundation Wise Man Maduro
Sacra Folium Radix
Cornelius & Anthony Senor Esugars Corona Gorda

I an excited to give the 100th Anniversary a try. I have a few things in my collection with a decade or more of age, but this one should be really good.


----------



## Irishfuente (Aug 13, 2017)

What did you get

are you cotm1 or cotm2


----------



## Rusty Nail (Jan 17, 2017)

This months Small Batch COTM selection.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Rusty Nail said:


> This months Small Batch COTM selection.


Now that's a fine sample right there! I really need to get in on this!


----------



## _stormin_ (Jun 25, 2017)

Irishfuente said:


> What did you get
> 
> are you cotm1 or cotm2


I joined with the initial announcement, so I would guess I am "1"

The above selection for this month looks great. I'm looking forward to trying the Winston Churchill.


----------



## Rusty Nail (Jan 17, 2017)

Irishfuente said:


> What did you get
> 
> are you cotm1 or cotm2


I got in on the second offering.


----------



## acitalianman13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Does anyone know when they will open cotm club for more people to join ?


----------



## cvrle1 (Oct 5, 2017)

acitalianman13 said:


> Does anyone know when they will open cotm club for more people to join ?


They had 10 or so spots open 2 weeks ago, and they were all gone in minutes. These were from folks who opted to drop out of their COTM program. Heard that they should open 3rd group soon-ish. You can create an email alert from SBC to send you an email when it is available again. Thing is, all spots were gone by the time email came in for me, so there is that.


----------



## acitalianman13 (Jun 4, 2014)

cvrle1 said:


> acitalianman13 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know when they will open cotm club for more people to join ?
> ...


Awesome just set up an alert!!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

acitalianman13 said:


> Awesome just set up an alert!!


Yep and keep an eye on here for someone saying it is open. I opted out of it recently only because I had too many COTM memberships and had to let a couple go. But theirs is a good one for sure!


----------



## acitalianman13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Yea from the pics you guys are posting it seems awesome. A lot of new and limited edition smokes. Does everyone get different sticks?


----------



## cvrle1 (Oct 5, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep and keep an eye on here for someone saying it is open. I opted out of it recently only because I had too many COTM memberships and had to let a couple go. But theirs is a good one for sure!


Do you mind me asking which ones did you keep? And why did you decide to drop SBC and not some others? Thanks


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

cvrle1 said:


> Do you mind me asking which ones did you keep? And why did you decide to drop SBC and not some others? Thanks


Main reason for me was also cutting back some spending to get some debts paid down faster.

Really the only COTM membership I kept was the Ezra Zion Coffee and cigar one. While SBC has a great COTM I decided to go with the EZ one because I was getting coffee and some very small batch unique cigars to try, whereas the SBC one was cigars I already had or was able to get.

And that the EZ one to me was more bang for my buck as I am also a coffee addict...did I mention coffee....


----------



## cvrle1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks very much for the explanation. I guess i will need to start drinking coffee in order to make EZ one worth while for me lol.


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

cvrle1 said:


> Thanks very much for the explanation. I guess i will need to start drinking coffee in order to make EZ one worth while for me lol.


I hear you there. I'm part of EZCOTM, because I want their cigars..now I need an outlet for the coffee because I rarely drink coffee

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Ewood said:


> I hear you there. I'm part of EZCOTM, because I want their cigars..now I need an outlet for the coffee because I rarely drink coffee
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Would you like my address? I'm happy to be an outlet :wink2:


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

^^^Shameless Begging^^^LMAO!
In retrospect, I don't blame ya. He did imply he needed a solution.


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

ebnash said:


> Would you like my address? I'm happy to be an outlet :wink2:


I'm sure some type of arrangement could be made

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Ewood said:


> I'm sure some type of arrangement could be made
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Sorry for the confusion, the emoji was to signify that I was joking. Maybe you should do a contest. Guys around love contests!


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

Got the email there was an opening for SBC and was checking out within the minute! Excited to see what’s in store


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Ewood said:


> Got the email there was an opening for SBC and was checking out within the minute! Excited to see what's in store
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As someone that is trying to branch out in my cigars SBC COTM has been great. I don't regret the decision to join at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

Just got an email that Small Batch opened up a NEW $30/month club with 100 spots. Go get on the list boys, I just did!

https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/sbc-30-cotm-club


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Ewood said:


> Just got an email that Small Batch opened up a NEW $30/month club with 100 spots. Go get on the list boys, I just did!
> 
> https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/sbc-30-cotm-club


Filled up already.......


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

ForMud said:


> Filled up already.......


Yeah that went quick.


----------



## acitalianman13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Any idea when sbc is opening ?


----------



## CrustyCat (Feb 3, 2020)

acitalianman13 said:


> Any idea when sbc is opening ?


I'm not sure. I was able to get into the 20.00 cotmc, which is fine for me. I would suggest to just keep checking. Or like they say, you could just order one of their surprise samplers which is kind of the same, but you would just have to keep it at it every month.


----------

